#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Uitlichten scene

## VrijeVogel

Beste,

Voor de 3e keer mag ik met kerst weer de toneelgroep helpen met licht.

Eerste keer was in een kerk met teveel afstand, echt uitlichten wat niet mogelijk 
Tweede keer andere kerk en stond ik er wel dichterbij en uitlichten redelijk mogelijk, alleen wist ik het amper een week van te voren en slechte voorbereiding.

Nu derde keer zelfde kerk en weet ik het op tijd.

Ik had de vorige keer op safe gespeeld en alles met fresnels gedaan, omdat ik toch redelijk dichtbij zit en het podium niet breed is, denk ik erover om het met pc spots te doen. 3 zone's; links midden en rechts.

Zover kom ik er nog wel uit. Vorig jaar hadden we redelijk schaduw omdat de lampen er van boven schenen. Ik heb advies al gekregen om dit met sunstrips van onder af bij te lichten, zelf had ik het idee om dit met par 56 cans te doen (twee per zone).

Maar dan zit ik nog steeds met de Engel gedeelte wat eigenlijk een mooi moment is, maar niet uitgelicht kreeg.
De engel staat achter achter maria, maria wou ik met een pipo / profielspot uitlichten.
De engel moet natuurlijk in het felle witte licht komen, ik dacht van achteren, maar daar kan ik amper een lamp kwijt omdat ik dan onder de spreekstoel sta. Ik kom net aan twee meter vrije hoogte. 
Dan is het letterlijk een verblinden effect voor het publiek... Of zou ik dan schuin omhoog vanuit de vloer moeten verlichten?

Wat ik beschikbaar heb hiervoor: Tweetal 1000 blinders / flootlights, par 56 cans, een doos met par 30 lampen en wat bouwlampen. Uiteraard een dimmerpack...

Iemand een heldere suggestie?

----------


## renevanh

Twee Par56 open wit op de grond achter de engel zou ik mee beginnen. Bij voorkeur longnose cans, je wilt geen enorme spreiding hebben maar juist dat de engel vol uit het licht lijkt te komen. Moet ook wel beetje front bij anders heeft de engel een zwart gezicht  :Wink:

----------


## Fridge

> Twee Par56 open wit op de grond achter de engel zou ik mee beginnen. Bij voorkeur longnose cans, je wilt geen enorme spreiding hebben maar juist dat de engel vol uit het licht lijkt te komen. Moet ook wel beetje front bij anders heeft de engel een zwart gezicht



ja, en hulpjes met zwart gezicht is een heikel punt deze dagen... ;-)

----------


## VanVoorstStudio

Tja, gewoon engel ook vanaf front uitlichten en een paar roet vegen erop aanbrengen. Is iedereen blij?

----------


## VrijeVogel

Gaat ging mij vooral om een soort verblindend effect, zonder mensen recht in de ogen te schijnen...
Oftewel zeer fel wit. Front komt wel van profielspot

----------


## showband

beetje rook en licht van onderen (geheimpje: achterste koorleden stiekem zaklampen in de handen drukken is el-cheapo groot effect)

----------

